# [By Demand] Digit July 2006 DVD/CD



## FatBeing (May 10, 2006)

<insert sound of trumpets here>

Let the demands begin!


----------



## soham (May 10, 2006)

All back issues of digit and fasttrack.


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 10, 2006)

Definitely, all back issues of DIGIT and FastTrack... A lot of MONSOON wallpapers in this HOT SUMMER and also ebooks on self-improvement...
And maybe, in Games something drastically different than usually given...
Oh Yes, could you give us a huge collection of GAME CHEAT CODES to be used while playing.. Thanx
>> Sid (*sidroy.wordpress.com/ )


----------



## soham (May 10, 2006)

Instead of giving huge collection of cheats why not give the latest version of cheatbook itself.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 10, 2006)

ebooks on php, mysql,postgree sql,perl,python,web development etc.


----------



## blackpearl (May 10, 2006)

May we know whats in the June issue?


----------



## Gregory (May 10, 2006)

Hi There,
i wanted the Fedora 64bit in the July issue.
If it is possible then only.
I wanted tomb raider : Anagel Of darkness the full version.
Please if u can please give this game.


----------



## montsa007 (May 10, 2006)

cheat book
winrar the latest edition
and some ebooks
also will be fine if u start given mobile applications
i mean s60,80,90 and uiq stuff that will be really good


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2006)

Please include some Freeware full version of games. Please include something which can atleast run on my arthritic PC [boohoo], Sorry,that was my PC. Also, include more linux live CD images. Please accept this URL to some fun and simple Games: monkkonen.net. Also try to include some MODs for Half-Life (the first). I know this may sound outdated, but hey, Half-Life still has some life and is still quite popular. Look up: *www.ultimate-gamer.com/halflife/hlmods.htm.

Thats all for my humble requests..


----------



## bkpeerless (May 10, 2006)

some skins,visuals of window media player ,wallpaper latest version of pagemaker, full version games (can be played offline), 2 dvd one full of games and oter entertaining stufs


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2006)

Please try to give the Debian 3.1r2 - DVD


----------



## tuxfan (May 10, 2006)

shri75 said:
			
		

> ebooks on php, mysql,postgree sql,perl,python,web development etc.



In addition to these, don't forget ebooks, articles, tips on CSS and SEO!!


----------



## blackpearl (May 10, 2006)

@Fatbeing

Once I asked for FlyakiteOSX v3.5 and you replied that its buggy. But now I have found people who is using it without any problem. So I request you once more to give it. Let users find out for themselves how well it goes with their system.


----------



## varungupta17 (May 10, 2006)

Give latest updates of Photoshop CS2,Flash mx 2004,dreamweaver mx 2004,  and also Autopatcher..... Y dont u also give some updates of windows xp pro................... Dont forget to give some ebooks on CSS JAVASCRIPT PHP ASP.....

And i will also request to some cool plugins of ADOBES SOFTWARES (ADOBE + MACROMEDIA)...


----------



## kumarmohit (May 11, 2006)

All previous issues of Digit in pdf
Total Commander PowerPack
The Scene Miniseries on piracy
Wikipedia link:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scene_(miniseries)

Download link :
*www.welcometothescene.com/download.php?ep=1
(Give the episodes  1 by 1)

Teh Scene - A parody of The scene
Wikipedia Link;
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teh_Scene

Homepage:
*www.welcometotehscene.com/



Add to that:

Pinnacle Studio 10 demo if available 
ACE Mega CodecS Pack 6.03 - Professional Edition
Halo3 video E3
And Plz make a Fast track on Mac
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 11, 2006)

Suse 10.1 if not included in june issue or knoppix dvd or debian 3.1r2 dvds,


----------



## forever (May 11, 2006)

all previous digit editions in pdf would b gr8 but im not sure if theyll do that
but try addin some good ebooks , like from the dummies series or anythin.
and yes free games would b the icing on the cake, TM was gr8, hey, some 1 
said u could add the cheatbook database, that would b cool ..


----------



## reddragon (May 11, 2006)

please give  BitDefender 9 or F-Secure Antivirus trial virsion and all its uptodate patches . 

_well u may ask why I am asking this ? well  these 2 r very good antivirus . I know kap-ski,NAV,macafee avast or AVG  r more popular to u  but believe me  u will love using this one also . both of them r veru good rated antivirus_ .


----------



## sattic@gmail.com (May 11, 2006)

eBooks on technical books ....not normalyy found easily as in SAP (ERP Application)


----------



## Chirag (May 11, 2006)

Cheatbook Database 2006
Eye Candy and some cool wallpapers frm *devaintart.com


----------



## forever (May 11, 2006)

i agree with redragon,bitdefender and other likes will b cool,hey do these guys really listen 2 what v say..


----------



## casanova (May 11, 2006)

Too few demands for June issue. Here goes my wishlist
1. Ebooks on programming.
2. Fast tracks of previous issues.
3. Cheatbook
4. .net codes available at microsoft.com with the article
5. Free games (rpgs preferred but with mouse interface)


----------



## navraj (May 12, 2006)

Make a Open Source Section in the Development tools and give some free tools/servers for the same. This includes PHP, MySQL, Apache, Notepad++, Postgresql etc. Apart from this, you can give some embedded servers for the newcomers in which PHP is already embedded so that they dont have to configure it. 
Moreover, you can add the E-books for the above also so that users can install them and learn them through your ebooks.


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 12, 2006)

Do you hear what everyone is saying??? CHEAT CODES


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 12, 2006)

^^
It hardly takes a search... www.cheatcodes.com ... a cheatbook will be useless sine one wont have all games mentioned in it and it doesnt have cheats for old games either...


----------



## reddragon (May 12, 2006)

give an ebook to create good eye-candy desktop enhancements .........well  there is a thread always going on like  post ur desktop screenshots here .digit also asks the creator how u created this desktop and gives him/her  prizes also .   but I wonder what they do with it ?  I havent found any article about how to creat these desktops.....................I sometime try to make those enhancements   some success  some failure ................................but these desktops r reallly cool.................................   digit should share all these to us .


----------



## Chirag (May 12, 2006)

Corel Suite X3 and cheatbook database 2006


----------



## hajjuxl (May 13, 2006)

GUYS!!!
             What about giving a nice PLAYSTATION 2 EMULATOR in you next issues so that even PC owners can play PS 2 games on their PC!!!


----------



## ckmr (May 13, 2006)

In my computer , windows xp is installed and i am planning to install red hat linux enterprise edition , i tried but was useless.Someone pls pls help me to to dual boot it.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 13, 2006)

ckmr said:
			
		

> In my computer , windows xp is installed and i am planning to install red hat linux enterprise edition , i tried but was useless.Someone pls pls help me to to dual boot it.



what kinda help do you want,how did you try to install, what error did you get,did you left unpartitioned space for rhel?


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2006)

*all previous issues of digit & fast track in pdf*


----------



## satyamy (May 13, 2006)

every thing related to designing & graphics works
& much more ebooks
& all last edition of Digit Fast Track in ebooks form


----------



## blackpearl (May 13, 2006)

*nUbuntu *--- only 222MB 
nUbuntu is a collection of network and server security testing tools, piled on top of Ubuntu. While aimed to be mainly a security testing platform, nUbuntu also can serve as a desktop os as well.

*dump.oliverwine.info/nubuntu-flight6-i386.iso

PLEASE


----------



## satyamy (May 13, 2006)

i need all previous issues of digit & fast track in pdf format


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2006)

*June Discs*

Hi

Please give proper DVD and CD cases with the Special DVD and CD...or atleast the Inlay Cards with the SPECIAL JUNE ISSUE.

Also expecting you guys to change the gifts in DIGIT PATRON.

Regs

Aries


----------



## k_aalok (May 14, 2006)

*Digit July 2006 DVD/CD*

OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!          OpenSolaris!


----------



## ymhatre (May 14, 2006)

* latest CheatBOOK
* FREE FULLVERSION games
* Trendy WALLPAPERS --->im bored of celebraties, nature....
* Visual Style for Xp (new ones ---> not AERO Vista etc)
* Windows media player Skins
* Reviews of external HDD, graphic Cards, mouse n keyboard!!!!


----------



## Santhosh.S (May 14, 2006)

Guys Please include Hidden and Dangerous 2 DELUXE (FULL VERSION) in ur next Issue i cant download that game b'cause of dialup connection please include that


----------



## madhu konda (May 14, 2006)

T++ accounting software 
Latest Gimp software


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (May 14, 2006)

I want digit archive from when digit started upto the current issue


----------



## softhunterdevil (May 15, 2006)

*Hitman Blood Money Demo*

Hitman Blood Money:
There has been some confusion about the release dates.
Eidos confirmed that the game ships on May 26 in Europe and May 30 in North America, arriving in stores starting the next day.
So, Hope to get a demo of it in JULY EDITION.


----------



## Jackell (May 15, 2006)

Need Fedora Core 5 32Bit.

Plz Need It.


----------



## tinku dhar (May 15, 2006)

hey there,

I want folder havin all the updates ...:-----

kinda .... Direct X,all graphics drivers,mediaplayers etcetc....

regards


----------



## ankurkingofnet (May 15, 2006)

If Digit if planning to give the images of Fedora Core 5 plz give the images of CD's as most ppl dont have DVD writers


----------



## bukaida (May 15, 2006)

A fast track on any of the programming languages like VB.net, ASP.net, PHP, C#. It will certainly be a little different and helpful stuff.


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 15, 2006)

JBuilder 2006 with Trial Activation.


----------



## Santhosh.S (May 16, 2006)

Guys Please Include the Latest version of Fedore core 5 of 64 Bit edition


----------



## ranga_mama_y2k (May 16, 2006)

please add microsoft windows xp Service Pack 3 (SP3) in Dvd


----------



## alak_barua (May 16, 2006)

I dont know what this is ; but why don't you DIGITians take some rest. Digit is superb by itself; u all r makin it more superb.


----------



## elumalai (May 16, 2006)

hi

pls give the visual C#, visual web developer express 2005, SQl Server express  
Don't give just the bootloader (around 2MB only).  I mean,  I want the entire package which is 490MB each. and it can be downloaded as iso image.  my net connections is too slow to d/l such hefty things.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 16, 2006)

FIRST OF ALL I WANT TO SAY ONE THING
"please try to add a tag to note that whether the trial softwares u giving ...if expires will not affect the normal working of the windows...coz i have been having more problems lately using these softwares  .. so do try to add a tag or a small note atleast saying "DONT TRY THIS SOFTWARE BEFORE BACKINGUP ALL DATA"


WHY CANT U GIVE US """""WINDOWS VISTA BETA"""" wont that be a delight to try for all of us?


ok to thr real demand :


1.)INTERVIDEO WINDVD latest version
2.)WINOW BLINDS  latest version
3.)NERO latest version
4.)AUTO PATCHER Latest version
5.)visualization for windows media player

if u can give these ...... after all its not too long while digit is going to go down...coz many of my friends just get ur book(DIGIT) only because of ur software... coz no one is ready to download them.....

any way try to give worthful softwares....and i dont know why u are giving small games ????



#^#^#^#^ANYBODY WHO WANTS >>>>>WINDOWS VISTA<<<<  DO MENTION IT IN UR REPLY HERE,LETS SEE WHETHER THIS THREAD IS REALLY CREATED TO FULFIL "O  U  R" REQUEST! #^#^#^#


----------



## vignesh (May 16, 2006)

WHY CANT U GIVE US """""WINDOWS VISTA BETA"""" wont that be a delight to try for all of us?

one more vote..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 17, 2006)

ranga_mama_y2k said:
			
		

> please add microsoft windows xp Service Pack 3 (SP3) in Dvd



Dear, when was SP3 for Win XP released.


----------



## anandk (May 17, 2006)

the latest AUTOPATCHER XP, a must every month.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 17, 2006)

shri75 said:
			
		

> Dear, when was SP3 for Win XP released.


I want SP4 now, tired of people asking SP3...


----------



## linardni (May 17, 2006)

want excel add-ins & word / excel tips


----------



## forever (May 17, 2006)

please include "trackmania sunrise and original", please....


----------



## Manish Chawda (May 17, 2006)

Mac OSX10.0
Mac OSX10.0
Mac OSX10.0
Mac OSX10.0
Mac OSX10.0
Mac OSX10.0
Mac OSX10.0 panther


----------



## kjuvale (May 18, 2006)

*NFS 5- Porsche*  please give this game


----------



## Chirag (May 18, 2006)

Corel Suite X3 & Cheatbook Database 2006


----------



## forever (May 18, 2006)

cheatbook 2006 is a must....
and yes can you please include games which run on less endowed pc's also, like in the may edition tomb raider was runnin on my pc but was a little slow, 
so what you could do is include 3 games, 1 of them being from the archives like max payne 2 or quake 3 with mods like osp and many maps..
thank you..


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2006)

Manish Chawda said:
			
		

> Mac OSX10.0
> Mac OSX10.0
> Mac OSX10.0
> Mac OSX10.0
> ...



Are you kidding?

If you have a Mac, you might have got the original CDs....

If you dont have one, how will you make use of it?

And by the way, the software is worth a few thousands

Regs

Aries



			
				ranga_mama_y2k said:
			
		

> please add microsoft windows xp Service Pack 3 (SP3) in Dvd



??????

Too early to ask I think.....wait till it releases buddy


----------



## pushkar (May 18, 2006)

Many superb themes from crystalxp.net
And kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake), if its released by then.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 19, 2006)

pushkar said:
			
		

> Many superb themes from crystalxp.net
> And kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake), if its released by then.



it is released you can order online.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 19, 2006)

Manish Chawda said:
			
		

> Mac OSX10.0
> Mac OSX10.0
> Mac OSX10.0
> Mac OSX10.0
> ...



hey buddy its not free software, so not permitted for redistibution.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 19, 2006)

Cheatbook 2006. + a collection of 200 game trainers.
+ Debian Linux OS.
+ 1000 Wallpapers and winamp skins.
+ Mods for Max Payne 2 and Prince of persia.
And A free CAD Software.
+ Compilers of C, C++, Visul Basic an Pascal.

hanks.


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 19, 2006)

lotsa E3 vids.....& Wb 5 themes !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## gramesh (May 20, 2006)

Please provide the Digit mag and the Fast Track books in PDF form on CD positively. Last time u gave Digit mag archive on CD u may provide the arcieve after that issue.


----------



## rohitm_001 (May 20, 2006)

I am hoping to get Google Sketch-Up and reviews on Microsoft Student.

Rohit


----------



## Nishant (May 20, 2006)

Need books on series 60 mobile c++ programming


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (May 20, 2006)

i want norton anti virus defs first. then the complete java collection(j2se,docs,j2ee,docs) and some xml parsers with tutorials in java.
Hope i will get.


----------



## george101 (May 20, 2006)

Firstl i would like to have themes, games, and apps for mobles not only S60 but also S40. second avast updates and some software to capture clips from DVD.


----------



## Aries (May 20, 2006)

The Latest 14 CD Release of Debian (3.1r2a). Its not possible in one month, so you can give 3-4 ISOs each month for the next three months


----------



## sujithtom (May 21, 2006)

MSN Messenger latest version PLZZZ PLZZZ PLZZZZ


----------



## P B Arun Sarathy (May 21, 2006)

hi

I want Adobe Acrobat (not reader), trial software please.

thanks
arun!


----------



## Aries (May 21, 2006)

Please give the following in the Future DVDs



Black Orion Enterprise Linux Desktop 4.3 (4 ISOs)

*linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Ope...ck-Orion-Enterprise-Linux-Desktop-12244.shtml



Black Orion Enterprise Linux Workstation 4.3 (4 ISOs)

*linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Ope...rion-Enterprise-Linux-Workstation-12243.shtml



Black Orion Enterprise Linux Enterprise Server 4.3 (4 ISOs)

*linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Ope...nterprise-Linux-Enterprise-Server-12242.shtml



Black Orion Enterprise Linux Advanced Server 4.3 (4 ISOs)

*linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Ope...-Enterprise-Linux-Advanced-Server-12241.shtml



Mandriva Linux One 2006 (1 ISO)

*linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Mandriva-Linux-One-Download-10084.html


----------



## vijay_7287 (May 21, 2006)

how abt adding a poster of the celeb geek(the one u interview) or tht of the model on the cover

it enhances the dimensions of digit u see

and some compilers on C & C++
and also the worlds largest and highest resoulution pictures


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 21, 2006)

Atleast this time please include 3DS Max.Also please include autopatcher XP.


----------



## ckmr (May 22, 2006)

You guys did a great effort in making the last months magazine in which you menioed about about linux. That was the first time me and my frnds came to know that much about linux.
My request is that try to include PC linux os and gentoo linux in the next months edition
Also, if win xp sp3 is available, try to include that also.
pls try to include the most essential tools and softwares that must be needed in a computer like anti virus , partion logic etc........


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 22, 2006)

is this distro free and latest version,how about the performance as I have not heard of it.


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 22, 2006)

Plz include Autopatcher XP in all ur dvds... make it permanent... plz...


----------



## Chirag (May 22, 2006)

Corel Suite X3, Cheatbook 2006 and Elder Scrolls:The Obvilion.


----------



## hellboy_extreme (May 22, 2006)

Lets see..........
Microsoft photostory 3
autopatcher XP


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (May 23, 2006)

you DIGIT guys have done nice work  sincne publishing this issue. i'm an avid reder of the issue. i'm not a subscriber but i wont miss any issue.but my questions and views just not dicussed here. i'm very disappointed.i'm writing this msg in the hope that some day it may draw attention.


PLZ PLZ GIVE THE (TAKE A CRACK COLUMNS IN PDF)& previous 24 MONTHS DIGIT PDFS.
AND LAST SP2 (not auto patcher)I RAELLY NEED THIS
 PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## sujithtom (May 23, 2006)

Vista Transformation Pack 4.0


Link :*www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Vista-Transformation-Pack.shtml


----------



## nash (May 23, 2006)

hi all,
   can there be reviews of racing wheel,game pad,joystick,etc.


----------



## rohan (May 24, 2006)

Please include Fedora5(if possible, the 64-bit version).


----------



## bharat_r (May 25, 2006)

How about *SLAX KillBill Edition v 5.1.6*



> SLAX KB is a pocket operating system with the ability to run many Windows applications natively in Linux. It contains KDE, wine, dosbox and qemu.


----------



## mihirvashist (May 25, 2006)

hi
i was wondering if you could provide some skins of winamp, e-books on popular programming languages such as javascript,ajax etc.
thnx


----------



## enigmatic.manas (May 25, 2006)

how about the installer of latest version of limewire pro........i want to see how it is different from normal one........ya i know that limewire pro is not free.........but atleast u can put the trial version.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 27, 2006)

enigmatic.manas said:
			
		

> how about the installer of latest version of limewire pro........i want to see how it is different from normal one........ya i know that limewire pro is not free.........but atleast u can put the trial version.



Well, this is to inform you that limewire does not provide a trial version of its pro version. When u get any pro version of limewire, u get it full with no restrictions. If u currently have any version of limewire installed, just search for the installer of limewire pro.

As for the difference between pro & non-pro version, u can see it here:
*www.limewire.com/english/content/download.shtml

And for the version history & to know the latest version of limewire pro, go here:
*www.limewire.com/english/content/features_history.shtml

By the way, Digit *has *given pro version of limewire before. Check past 2-3 issues of Digit. I'm sure u'll find it.
I don't know how they gave the pro version, cos it's illegal. I think Raaabo or FatBeing made a mistake.
Or did they !!!!!!!!! 

Do they really use P2P softwares ???
For what, well u guess it!!!!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 27, 2006)

Please FatBeing or Raaabo, please accept my demand/request & try to give most (if not all) of the requested softwares/games.

Softwares -
---------

J2SE Development Kit 5.0 Update 6 with NetBeans IDE 5.0 Bundle
*192.18.97.53/ECom/EComTicketServle...-nb-5.0-oth-JPR:1/jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-win.exe

Java 2 Standard Edition Development Kit 5.0 Update 7
*192.18.108.137/ECom/EComTicketServlet/BEGIN1E2426BB33885CAF2162D2C92E239292/-2147483648/1500887319/1/732086/731822/1500887319/2ts+/westCoastFSEND/jdk-1.5.0_07-oth-JPR/jdk-1.5.0_07-oth-JPR:2/jdk-1_5_0_07-windows-i586-p.exe

Java Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 7
*192.18.108.208/ECom/EComTicketServlet/BEGINBEF3FA1BE69D50AA2747BAC9DA74E766/-2147483648/1500887331/1/732158/731942/1500887331/2ts+/westCoastFSEND/jre-1.5.0_07-oth-JPR/jre-1.5.0_07-oth-JPR:2/jre-1_5_0_07-windows-i586-p.exe

APC PowerChute Personal Edition v2.0.0 (WinXP)
ftp://ftp.apcc.com/apc/public/software/windows/xp/pcpe/200/PowerChutePersonalEdition.exe

DivX Create Bundle 6.2
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXCreate.exe

DivX Play Bundle 6.2
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXplay.exe

Windows Media Bonus Pack for Windows XP 
*download.microsoft.com/download/winmediaplayer/BPk/XP/WXP/EN-US/WMBonusXP.exe

Online Armor 1.1.0.650
*www.tallemu.com/downloads/OnlineArmor_Win32_Setup.exe

Nokia PC Suite 6.8 release 21
*nds2.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/Nokia_PC_Suite_68_rel_21_eng_web.msi

SolSuite Solitaire 2006 6.5
*software-files.download.com/sd/JcI...47&siteId=4&edId=3&pid=10533660&psid=10018763

ICQ 5.1 b2573
*software-files.download.com/sd/Spq...50&siteId=4&edId=3&pid=10535372&psid=10155605

GenoPro 1.99c
*www.genopro.com/InstallGenoPro.exe

QuickTime Player 7.1
*appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/lupin/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

ratDVD v0.78.1444
*www.ratdvd.dk/downloads/ratDVDSetup-0.78.1444.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nero:
-----

Nero 6.6.1.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/Nero-6.6.1.4_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.25 (or latest)
ftp://ftp1.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.25_no_yt.exe

InCD v4.3.23.2 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/InCD-4.3.23.2.exe

Nero Media Player 1.4.0.35b (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35b.exe

Nero Burning ROM 7.2.0.3 update
ftp://ftp4.us.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.2.0.3_eng.exe

Nero 7 Help Files (or latest)
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_chm_eng.exe
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_pdf_eng.exe

Nero 6 Help Files

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Soundcard:
----------

Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.88
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A388.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Games -
-----

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry – English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Quake 4 Bonus Map Pack (Christmas 2005 Bonus Pack)
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_Quakemas_Map_Pack.exe

Quake 4 v1.2 Update
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_1.2_full.exe


----------



## enigmatic.manas (May 27, 2006)

thanxs bro goyal......thanks for sharing some useful information with me


----------



## Darthvader (May 27, 2006)

hey fatbeing Do put up the June preview


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 27, 2006)

Tracking The Eye .NET 2006
*gencode.media3.net/files/ttelatest/setuptte.exe


----------



## ionicsachin (May 27, 2006)

PLs Pls Pls Pls Pls Pls Pls Pls Pls Pls Pls X-Isle Farcry Single Player mod alpha
Is just 45 MB


----------



## ionicsachin (May 27, 2006)

Pleeeeeeeeeeease we all cant download but the Far Cry fans need it.
Far Cry Single Player Map Pack 1.1 
*farcry.filefront.com/file/Single_Player_Map_Pack;53449

It is 734 MB . Impossible for most of us to download.


----------



## thedragon (May 28, 2006)

the beta version of Windows Media player 11, free games, c,c++,java, asp.net, html software and tutorials, and most important : wallpapers and feature-rich image editing software


----------



## raviratlami (May 28, 2006)

Hi,

I want Gcompris, the educational package for both Windows and Linux Platform. PLEASE include it. it is about 75MB


----------



## raviratlami (May 28, 2006)

I want Gcomprism the cross platform educational game package which is available for both Windows and Linux. It is about 75 MB.


----------



## k_aalok (May 29, 2006)

*www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/images/mp11/wmp11_hero-1.jpg


----------



## k_aalok (May 29, 2006)

*features.cgsociety.org/stories/2005_08/3dsmax_8/header.jpg
_*Trial*_


----------



## k_aalok (May 29, 2006)

*www.cai-systeme.com/images/3dswmbak7/motionbuilder7_c.jpg
_*Trial Autodesk Motion builder 7.5*_


----------



## k_aalok (May 29, 2006)

*www.ngc.co.jp/products/combustion/img/title_combustion.jpg
_*Trial*_


----------



## redhat (May 29, 2006)

more free games and 2 dvds pls full of freeware


----------



## FatBeing (May 29, 2006)

@k_aalok: We're not allowed to distribute Autodesk demos, so I guess you'll have to download those demos yourself.


----------



## hafees (May 29, 2006)

PhotoImpact 11 additional downloadable content. Pls provide them because it is of huge download size.


----------



## FatBeing (May 30, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> how abt giving FULL version GAMES :
> 
> hitman 2
> hitman 3
> ...


Not going to happen. We've said time and again - don't request full version games because we don't have the rights to distribute them.


----------



## him (May 30, 2006)

How bout adding the book FREAKONOMICS.......It is a really good book.....
I have read it.... It talks about the mentality of working people....Really hilarious........


----------



## FatBeing (May 30, 2006)

him said:
			
		

> How bout adding the book FREAKONOMICS.......It is a really good book.....
> I have read it.... It talks about the mentality of working people....Really hilarious........


If its copyright permits us to distribute it, then sure.


----------



## E.T. (May 30, 2006)

but you sure can distribute old games like those from microsoft which you earlier distributed.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 30, 2006)

ionicsachin said:
			
		

> Pleeeeeeeeeeease we all can't download but the Far Cry fans need it.
> 
> Far Cry Single Player Map Pack 1.1
> *farcry.filefront.com/file/Single_Player_Map_Pack;53449
> ...



One vote from me. There are more Far Cry Single Player Map Packs. Try to give them too.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 30, 2006)

Age of Empires 3 update 1.07
*aom.zone.com/MGS/ES/loc/patch107/EN/aoe3-107-english.exe

ACDSee 8.1 patch
*files.acdsystems.com/english/products/acdsee/patches/acdsee81-98-update.exe


----------



## FatBeing (May 30, 2006)

E.T. said:
			
		

> but you sure can distribute old games like those from microsoft which you earlier distributed.


We pay royalties for those - something that is budgeted separately for special issues. We'd be filing for bankruptcy if we did that every time.


----------



## prashharry@yahoo.com (May 31, 2006)

What about giving Digit & fasttrack pdf's and important """"wares in  CDinstead of DVD. some , of course me do not own a DVD drive


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 31, 2006)

window media player 11 offline setup.......plzzzzzz


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (May 31, 2006)

Digit Pdfs Of Last 36 Months , Tips And Tricks Plz Plz Plz 
.....................
You  Have Not Fulfill Demand On Article Mine Ever Not Single One 
 Sooooooo Plz Plz Plz............

Digit Pdfs Of Last 36 Months , Tips And Tricks


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (May 31, 2006)

what ab8 SP2 XP plssss plz zzzzzzzzzzzz
plzzzzzzz
 and tutorial about integrating them


----------



## roby_is_cool (May 31, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> All back issues of digit and fasttrack.



ya dude, i totally agree with you. we want all the back issues of Digit n FastTrack in the .pdf format.


----------



## thestrategist (Jun 1, 2006)

how about some audio n video editing softwares like sound forge n similar stuff???????


----------



## kin.vachhani (Jun 1, 2006)

hey digit team pls try to give article on motherboard shootout with its drawback and advantage...
thx


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 1, 2006)

Pl Pls and Pls
Provide Visual Studio.Net


----------



## Tapomay (Jun 1, 2006)

1. Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 SP2. 

2. CyberLink PowerDirector 5.

3. CyberLink PowerProducer 3.

4. CyberLink PowerCinema 4.

5. Ulead DVD MovieFactory 5.

6. Cyberlink powerDVD 7.

7. Ulead COOL 3D™ Production Studio.

8. Pinnacle Studio 10.

9. Adobe Encore DVD 2.

10. Corel WordPerfect Office X3.

11. Some gr8 e-books & Nero 7 .chm help files.

12. A full game.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jun 2, 2006)

ebooks on technology related titles...

and the good old UT2004 PLZZZZ...


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jun 2, 2006)

what about some full version FPSes


----------



## samrulez (Jun 2, 2006)

All Fast Track to *.PDF format and 12 past issues of digitalso in *.PDF format....plzz...and if possible Knoppix cd or DvD........a cool new FPS game.


----------



## k_aalok (Jun 2, 2006)

*www.windowsonecare.com/images/getthebeta_01.jpg
_*Windows OneCare Live!
Trial*_


----------



## drsethi (Jun 2, 2006)

Microsoft Office 2007 Beta
Windows Media Player 11 Beta
Mandriva Linux 2006


----------



## overdose_14 (Jun 2, 2006)

Half Life lost Coast
Hitman Blood Money demo

Lots of freeware games

Win XP Skins
Wallpapers


----------



## overdose_14 (Jun 2, 2006)

ANd all the fasttracks like all have said and all the old digit issues


----------



## k_aalok (Jun 2, 2006)

*sketchup.google.com/images/logo_SU.gif*sketchup.google.com/images/logo_google.gif
_*Google SketchUp (free)
*_
Google SketchUp is an easy-to-learn 3D modeling software. It is a free and a simple program to use. Create models of buildings, houses, space ships etc. whatever your creativity leads you to build. Once you're done you can upload your models to Google Earth or share them by posting them on 3D Warehouse. No registrations required.


----------



## k_aalok (Jun 2, 2006)

*www.ilsoftware.it/public/shots/Microsoft_Office_12_103x131.jpg
_*Microsoft Office 2007 Beta (free)
*_


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 2, 2006)

k_aalok said:
			
		

> *sketchup.google.com/images/logo_SU.gif*sketchup.google.com/images/logo_google.gif
> _*Google SketchUp (free)
> *_
> Google SketchUp is an easy-to-learn 3D modeling software. It is a free and a simple program to use. Create models of buildings, houses, space ships etc. whatever your creativity leads you to build. Once you're done you can upload your models to Google Earth or share them by posting them on 3D Warehouse. No registrations required.


It's on the June CD


----------



## hermitage (Jun 4, 2006)

Would love a Fast Track to Pagemaker... or has it been already given?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2006)

No, it hasn't been provided.


----------



## MegaD3th3K (Jun 5, 2006)

FULL free games (good ones plzzzz!)
a few demos of new games (again, good ones plzzz!)
Ultimate Boot CD (preferably, the bigger one)
You guys have google earth, right? can _you_ give _us_ your cache, preferably 2GB?
oh! and loads of wallpapers, skins (winamp, wmp), themes...


----------



## S.P.Baljinder Singh Isher (Jun 5, 2006)

please include the sound file of fifa 2006 in july cd


----------



## vignesh (Jun 5, 2006)

Drapper Drake....


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 5, 2006)

FEDORA CORE!!!!!!
You GOTTA GIVE THAT THING THIS TIME!!!!
its been three months since we've been requesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garbage (Jun 5, 2006)

can u give all previous issues of Digit & Fast Track in      PDFs?


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jun 5, 2006)

Fedora Core 5
Bon Echo Alpha 3
Fasttracks in PDF
Windows Defender (last time i'm asking for it)
Windows Media Player 11 official


----------



## saketkutta (Jun 6, 2006)

do we guys actually get anything that we want ??
if u get then its actually rare??

well digit gys why cant you give some games tht were good in the past and forgotten by many as full version.

i mean the games like max payne 1 and 2. Prince of persia 3D. etc 
well it isnt illegal (as i think) as rockstar games arent going to actually know tht u gave max payne and as they dont know and will not know also its not illegal. and also those old games are also given damm by their developers as its years of its release.
if i am wrong in this tell me why i am.

well i want max payne 1 and 2 full version.
commandos 1 and 2 full (like skoar gave behind enemy lines) u give others
and a old game well i forgot its name but where u have to kill zombies on street by driving cars
well thts for now i update its later


----------



## Sanchit (Jun 7, 2006)

I am eagerly waiting for u to provide the demo of Hitman Blood Money and the new Cheatbook.


----------



## ankush (Jun 7, 2006)

For the love of god please put the PDF versions of your FAST TRACK guides... keeping the physical copies in one place is a pain. 

Thank you


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 7, 2006)

gta mods,cheatbook 2006.
thousand times backbyte(funny page related to computers in the end)


----------



## saketkutta (Jun 7, 2006)

wht happened anout my post fatbeing
think on it


----------



## Champ (Jun 8, 2006)

All back issues of digit (sept 2005-now)

as it is very inconvinient to carry print isues every where u go

this time we wnat it


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 8, 2006)

saketkutta said:
			
		

> do we guys actually get anything that we want ??
> if u get then its actually rare??
> 
> well digit gys why cant you give some games tht were good in the past and forgotten by many as full version.
> ...


Nope. Just because the company won't know doesn't make it legal. 

And don't think that companies don't bother about their older games. I'm sure EA would sue us even if we gave something as old as NFS2 (which we won't, btw).


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 8, 2006)

saketkutta said:
			
		

> a old game well i forgot its name but where u have to kill zombies on street by driving cars


 Thats Carmageddon I believe?


----------



## robin345 (Jun 8, 2006)

If Possible Please include WinodwS Vista Beta 2 edition ..


----------



## samrulez (Jun 8, 2006)

Plz Plz Can u include Vista on a DVD ..plz plz plz ...i beg u.....


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 9, 2006)

Can u just give me the game:Return to the castle wolfenstein[new version] which is a freeware.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 9, 2006)

backbyte backbyte backbyte backbyte backbyte backbyte backbyte backbyte backbyte backbyte
lots and lots of eye candy


----------

